# Sunterra Resorts



## paulin (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm an owner at Misiones in Cabo San Lucas.  This resort has been purchased
by Sunterra and we are going to be offered a chance to upgrade to Sunterra for a fee and go to a point system and perpetual ownership.
Anyone have experience with Sunterra?


----------



## Spence (Apr 17, 2006)

paulin said:
			
		

> Anyone have experience with Sunterra?


Yes, scan back through the Points System Discussions area of the BBS and read the many Sunterra threads or join TUG and be able to search for 'Sunterra'  and/or read the threads at http://www.timeshareforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=95.


----------



## fnewman (Apr 22, 2006)

I like to hear from someone who has stayed there since the Sunterra purchase.


----------

